# My Kindle is no longer B.A.'d!



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Some photos of my Kindle outfitted in its new Decal Girl Magellan skin. I was surprised at how easy it was to apply, and very happy with it, though I may have to keep my Kindle out of its case sometimes, as I love the back of the skin. The darker skin does make the text appear a little darker, as I hoped it would.

The skin goes beautifully with both of my Borsa Bella bags (I sent her my own fabric), as well as my m-edge cover.

When Oberon does a space themed cover, I may consider it!




























Here's the back:


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dreamy, beautiful
Sylvia


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful. Everything really goes together.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh that is beautiful -- love it all...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

That's absolutely perfect! I love it.    I, too, think a space-themed Oberon cover would look lovely, especially in the new blue they're coming out with; I'm thinking a wrap-around solar system design would be awesome.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Good combos there. You like space eh?


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow those look really great.  I love your theme and the way they all compliment each other


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh I love your combo! So Beautiful! That skin and bags look great with your m-edge!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Cool, I got the 'Lost Souls' skin (from iStyles but I believe they have the same one on Decal Girl) and it's similar. They're a bit tough to put on but I like the skins. Great combo!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really great looking Kombo!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

It all looks really good together!  

Does the skin have black in it or is it dark blue. I have been thinking about this skin with a black cover?  

Thanks,

Tammy


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

They have an all black one, and I have a darker one called Lost Souls that could do.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Your combo looks great.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

tjomac said:


> It all looks really good together!
> 
> Does the skin have black in it or is it dark blue. I have been thinking about this skin with a black cover?
> 
> ...


The background is black. I had spotted Magellan on the K1, and thought it would go nicely with both my black space and my blue BB bags, which it does. It took a couple of weeks for DecalGirl to make it available for the K2, but they did. Apparently you can request any design you see on other devices if it isn't currently available for the Kindle, and they will add it. (at least that's my understanding)


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that looks super cute


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

The bag with stars looks really nice.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> The background is black. I had spotted Magellan on the K1, and thought it would go nicely with both my black space and my blue BB bags, which it does. It took a couple of weeks for DecalGirl to make it available for the K2, but they did. Apparently you can request any design you see on other devices if it isn't currently available for the Kindle, and they will add it. (at least that's my understanding)


Thanks, I ordered a black cover so I may think about this...I really like the space theme too! I wish the skiins were easily interchangeable as I there are three that caught my fancy!


----------

